# Programmas / Software >  Vīrus Izslēdz firewall un izdzēš antivīrusus

## wariozz

Problēma tāda ka dažas dienas atpakaļ man paradijās vīrus kurš izslēdza ugunsmūri un izdzēsa antivīrusu. Atpakaļ ieslēgt neļauj un uzinstilēt arī nee. Piemeram ja uztaisa mapiti jaunu un nosauc ka firewall vai antivirus tad ieejot mapite no vinjas uzreiz iziet ara. ja nosauc savadak ar antivrusiem nesaistitu to pashu mapiti tad atlauj tur ieiet. Ieejot neta kada antivirusa majaslapa uzreiz iziet no lapas. Firewall vins nelauj ieslegt, kad instile kadu tad vinsh izsledz instilaciju utt utt . domu sapratat. Manuali atradu to virusu bet izdzest nevar , domaju caur save mode bet tur man nelauj virus ieiet - vislaik restarte datoru.beigas ka meginaju dzest vinju ara protams nevareja un sis ka hiden fails noslepas un mapes opcijas lai neredzamos failus paraditu vins ari nelauj.  ka ar to var cinities? ja ir svarigi faili ko nedrikst dzest ara kas ir uz D diska. P.S     C disku visu noformateju , parinstileju bet D disku gan neaiztiku  ::  Ludzu risinajumus.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tad jau rootkits!
Megini dzest mapes ara, izmantojot kadufile  manager programu. Piemeram - Far 1.75. Ja ari ar far vai no cmd.exe nevari izdzest, tad tas virus ir rootkits un ar to bu sljoti gruti cinities.
Beefs

----------


## wariozz

> Tad jau rootkits!
> Megini dzest mapes ara, izmantojot kadufile  manager programu. Piemeram - Far 1.75. Ja ari ar far vai no cmd.exe nevari izdzest, tad tas virus ir rootkits un ar to bu sljoti gruti cinities.
> Beefs


 
pilnigi neko nelauj! trakakais jau tas ka sis pat caur save moods nelauj un bij vel ta ka nelava izslegt, restartet, un log off , to vajadzeja brutali darit  :: 

virusa fails ko nevar iZdzest ir ZJKON   un   DRWCOYSTV

----------


## Larisa

Vislabākās zāles - piespraud HDD pie cita kompja. Pārvelc failus (arī vajadzīgos instalatorus) atsevišķā mapē un nočeko ar normālu antivīrusu. Formatē HDD. Liec atpakaļ un instalē OS. Visi "rootkiti" utml. pazudīs kā nebijuši. Pie viena tiksi pie tīras, nepiemēslotas instalācijas. Mazliet ņemšanās ar konfigurāciju un vajadzīgo softu instalēšanu, bet bez galvassāpēm. 
P.S. Kur gan var noķert šādu "zarazu"?

----------


## Delfins

lieto linux, ja vairs negribi galvassāpes.
linuxā rootkitu ir iespejams dabut tikai uzlauzot "ar rokam".. nekāds automātisks softs (bez tavas līdzdalības) nespēs uzlauzt linux "topoloģiju/ideoloģiju"(?).

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ludzu pamato, Delfi!
Kapec tu iedomajies, ka viirus nevares uzlauzt linuxu? Ieesi ka root sava linux kompi, atradisi interneta spozhu suudinju .rpm paka, nokachasi un PI*** tev bus tavam linuksam un pec TAM ne ar vienu diska pieslegshanu citam datoram vai ko citu nevaresi to informaciju dabut atpakalj!
Ta luk!
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Lūdzu, nelasi starp rindām...  Turklāt visi populārākie package normālam darbam nav vīrusi - praktiski visi open-source un pārbaudīti softi. Ar tādu attieksmi "nemam un instalejam jebko" protams ka talu netiksim...




> (bez tavas līdzdalības)

----------


## Slowmo

Šo iemeslu dēļ sākot ar Vista, windowsam pēc noklusējuma ir aktivizēts User Access Control, kas neļaus bez lietotāja ziņas mainīt sistēmas failus un uzstādījumus. Lielākā daļa vīrusu jau tiek uzinstalēti, pašam lietotājam palaižot kādu failu.
Pats tīri labi bez antivīrusa iztieku. Ir, protams, gadījies palaist vīrusu, meklējot "zālītes" programmām. Tādos gadījumos izmantoju HijactThis un veikli atrodu, kur zvēriņš ieperinājies. Dažreiz pat antivīruss nepalīdz, jo manā gaījumā bija tā, ka .dll failu, kuru identificēju kā vīrusu un deaktivizēju, tikai pēc kāda mēneša antivīruss (Nortons) atpazinā kā vīrusu.

----------


## WildGun

Nortons = antivīruss???? Vai nebūs par skaļu teikts?

----------


## abergs

> Nortons = antivīruss????


 [attachment=0:2uwb0c8u]nav.gif[/attachment:2uwb0c8u]

----------


## ansius

pamēģini kādu no boot up linux antiviirusiem palaižot no CD/DVD (use google) vai avast boot up scan, protams ar pedējiem update.

----------


## WildGun

Bilde jau smuka....

Bet, zin, kā zaķītim izgāja, kad uz sētas ieraudzīja khm,khm... uzrakstu, noticēja un noprovēja? Labu laiku skabargas rāva ārā no eeee... khm.

Es šo esmu ņēmis vērā un rakstītam vairs neticu.... Tā lūk.

Autoram - nomēģini CureIt, HiJack vai Kaspersky . Par Linukšveidīgajiem arī taisnība, tikai tur automātiski nekas nenotiks. Labi jāzina, ko dara....

----------


## abergs

Paldies par ieteikumiem! Nortonu tiešām neesmu mēginājis, gadus 8 sadzīvoju ar AVIRA free un neredzu jēgu citam
nerunājot par Kasperska bremzēm un gļukiem uz pārejo nepieciešamo progu fona...Nu reizēm Hijakthis...
P.S.Idealu antivīrusu nevar būt.
Atvainojos ja ne par tēmu!

----------


## dmd

> lieto linux, ja vairs negribi galvassāpes.
> linuxā rootkitu ir iespejams dabut tikai uzlauzot "ar rokam".. nekāds automātisks softs (bez tavas līdzdalības) nespēs uzlauzt linux "topoloģiju/ideoloģiju"(?).


 nemaz ar ne. 
ja arī topoloģija/ideoloģija ir droša, tad programmās kļūdas gadās arī linuxoīdiem. arī programmās ar visnotaļ augstām privilēģijām. un jā, arī kerneļi ir bijuši tik kļūdaini, ka ļāva izpildīties ar root tiesībām. intereses pēc uz ātro randomā iegūglēti procesi, kuri manā ps rādās kā root un ir kādā brīdī bijuši exploitējami.

dhclient
hald
X

un ka kaut ko var uzlauzt ar rociņām, tad priekš tā arī var mierīgi uzrakstīt skriptu un autouzlauzt visas kastes, kas ir ar konkrēto ievainojamo komponenti.

----------


## Texx

Jaunie Kaspersky vairs tā nebremzē un Didzim patīk teikt   :: ) nav neviens labāks antivīruss izdomāts.

----------


## OnTop

kautkaa izdevaas to viirusu apiet. Ieks task maniger atradu taas darbiibas 4as, aizveeru ciet kameer sanaaca atveert un saakt insteleet firewall. Task manigeru tureeju valjaa, jo kad atkal tie briinumi atveeraas, instalaacija nobremzeejaas, tad atkal aizveeru ciet taas darbiibas, karoche, beigaas viss ok, firewaal virsuu, tagad uzinsteleeju kaspersky, tad jau redzees kas un kur tie briinumi dziivo!

----------

